# "Disconnected from XBox Live"



## merdog (Nov 4, 2008)

I have gone through hell trying to fix this problem.

Periodically I receive a message while i play that says "Disconnected from XBox Live." 

Let me give you a run-down of my situation. For starters my setup. I run charter internet going from the modem to the router. The router is router Netgear WGR624v9. I also got this problem with Netgear router WGR614v3. Both were certified routers for xbox live, and they both ran the firmware that was approved. I will get back to that later. I have a wired connection from my xbox to the router.

When i run the XBox live networking setup and everything on the list is OK and the NAT setting is open.

I had a different router and everything was perfect for xbox. Nothing was wrong. I then had to get a new one and i started to have problems with xbox live. I was getting a "network connection interupted" message in the middle of games and it would disconnect me. So i switched to a different router. Then my current problem started happening. 

I called Microsoft, we troubleshooted some things and they basically said it was my router and i should call them. So I got on the phone with netgear, and we troubleshooted a lot. I was probably on the phone for 3 hours with them over the course of a few days. Some of the things they had me do was; raise/lower MTU size, set NAT settings to open, we port forwarded the ports needed for xbox live to function, we disabled the SPI firewall, and we even created a default DMZ server. They also said that i should update the firmware and that it shouldn't make a difference if it was old or new when it comes to staying connected to xbox live. So i updated it and nothing happened. After everything we went through netgear said, "well i can suggest trying a different router." So the guy from customer service said that i should try router wgr624v9 which is my current router. So i went out and bought this one. I installed it, crossed my fingers, and got on xbox. I thought everything was going well and BAM, disconnected from xbox live. A few days later i started messing with this router's settings like i did when i was talking to customer service (I am almost a pro now). It still doesn't work.

And here are the answers to a few questions that will probably be asked:

I tried connecting directly to the modem, everything works fine.
I tried logging all computers off the router and unplugging all other connections to the router and playing, no change
I tried smashing my head against the wall, nothing changed besides many bruises
I tried different games, both had the same effect
I play COD4, the other game i tested was GTA4 (whichever the newest on is)

I do not know what to do, and apparently Netgear hasn't a clue either. Please help...


----------



## merdog (Nov 4, 2008)

The problem is still happening, can anyone help me out?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so it looks you've tried everything on the router side of things

have you tried manually giving your xbox the gateway address and an IP address?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Call your ISP and see if they can check your connection from their end. Maybe it's your modem or the line connecting to your house.


----------



## merdog (Nov 4, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> so it looks you've tried everything on the router side of things
> 
> have you tried manually giving your xbox the gateway address and an IP address?


No how would i do that?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It's in your network settings

I don't own a xbox 360 myself so be patient but I've done this more than a couple times.

this is for the old Xbox 360 interface
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/908885


----------

